# I was issued a "hate speech" warning for reciting lyrics to a DMX song.



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## MFB (Apr 17, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> View attachment 55280


Glad I took decided to go with the chorus!

The idea of hate speech is silly to me bc it lacks the common sense to discern the intent of the the speaker. @Brodiesel710 was being silly and making a joke at noone's expense. Thats' clear.
Laughing is a good thing.

Sticks and stones, yo!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 17, 2020)

the reason I gave you that warning is because since everyone HAS to nickpick every little situation that even MIGHT be problematic (i.e. well so and so said __ in his post, why can't i?) we have a BLANKET policy of 'just don't do it, and you KNOW why'.

is it a little PC? maybe. I don't LIKE having to draw those lines, but people force us to, so that's the way it is. you don't get to do _anything _you want here, we're not facebook. but, you get to do _pretty much_ whatever you want _in our playground_ within a few reasonable rules. I feel like that's pretty fair. and if you don't think it's fair? well, there are _plenty _of other playgrounds on the internet to go play in.


----------



## MFB (Apr 17, 2020)

Well said, Matt. 😊

I thought this thread was going to turn into a shit show. 

Its nice when people can disagree with each other but still show respect for one another.


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2020)

haha... I was into DMX in my mid teens... 

Specially with that one Jet Lee Movie... that used the trax. 

Buddy of mine had a kick ass Jeep Cherokee we would roll in... yea I was one of the Poor kids in that crew... 

WE would Light a fatty park in an empty parking lot and turn up the subwoofer ... and fucking pretend like we could battle rap those lyrics rough riders.

Then later when I was in the military and made more friends from other parts of the country... Going to the dorms for a party or to base housing for a house party... kicking DMX on the Quality CD Boom Box... *does anyone use CD's anymore???... was never a question. 


Anyway... I'm all for respecting everyone and following the rules... 

I only comment... cuz I had good times rolling in that Jeep Doing Ear damage with DB's off Crazy Volume... and Well... I continue to live in a changing world that I'm always marveled has not yet completely fallen into chaos.


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2020)

For anyone that is not familiar...


----------



## Barf (Apr 20, 2020)

I got all excited when I first glanced at the thread title.

Thought I was gunna get to share some cough syrup stories.

Once I did so much dxm I was able to see with my eyes closed.

Also, on that same trip, I'm pretty sure I didn't pee for a day at least.

Had a horrible syrup hangover the next day.


----------



## Barf (Apr 20, 2020)

@Odin 

Exit Wounds for the win


----------



## Odin (Apr 20, 2020)

Barf said:


> Thought I was gunna get to share some cough syrup stories.




After Boot camp in upper Texas I believe we called that ROBO-TRIPPIN. ::borg::

Combined with Whippets A real stupid time in the dorms... :ompus::

That is until we could get off base with someone over 21 and get some Jose Cuervo. :layful::


----------

